# Accepting All Work-Far West Suburbs of Chicago



## NoLimitsAuto (Nov 23, 2009)

From Joliet to St.Charles and everything in between. Licensed, bonded, and insured. 24/7 availability, we are based out of an automotive repair shop so our equipment is akwats functional. Reliable, dependable and affordable! Email [email protected]


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NoLimitsAuto;872432 said:


> From Joliet to St.Charles and everything in between. Licensed, bonded, and insured. 24/7 availability, we are based out of an automotive repair shop so our equipment is *akwats* functional. Reliable, dependable and affordable! Email [email protected]


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

"always" maybe?


----------



## NoLimitsAuto (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, we offer dependablity, reliability, affordability, no where do I market or advertise spelling/gramar excellence, lol. We drive better then we type........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NoLimitsAuto;872500 said:


> Hey, we offer dependablity, reliability, affordability, no where do I market or advertise spelling/gramar excellence, lol. We drive better then we type........


Ah, a newbie with a sense of humor.

I like it.

Welcome to PS. :waving:


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

NoLimitsAuto;872500 said:


> Hey, we offer dependablity, reliability, affordability, no where do I market or advertise spelling/gramar excellence, lol. We drive better then we type........


I needed a good laugh this morning.. thanks! Welcome to PS! :waving:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Are you related to the No Limts Diesel crew?


----------

